
Show HN: Telehealth-Tracker – built to help my wife with her new workload - doctoboggan
https://telehealth-tracker.onrender.com/
======
doctoboggan
My wife is a family medicine doctor and and switched to virtually 100% of her
time doing telehealth visits (thanks to the US government allowing telehealth
for everything). She wanted a basic app to track how she spends the calls for
the purposes of a QI project she plans on working on.

I figured this was a good chance for me to learn Vue which is something I’ve
been meaning to do.

The app might actually be useful for other people who want to track time on
any number of projects.

I’d love some constructive feedback from anyone with Vue or general web
development experience.

~~~
blairanderson
My suggestion is to store everything in local storage or whatever and make it
accessible to download as csv

~~~
doctoboggan
I do store everything in localStorage, at least I think I do. Let me know if
thats not working for you.

You can also click on "View All Sessions" then "Copy all Sessions" or "Copy
All Logs" to copy the data to your clipboard. You can then paste into Excel or
other spreadsheet app.

------
parondea
Woah, super cool project! I just finishing building a project [1] that is
super similar, but for me it was to learn React and Next.js! Love the
simplicity. I had searched for a simple time tracker for my own projects and
used just about all of the ones of the first page of the Google search results
but found every single one of them bloated with features I did not need
(billing, accounting, team support etc).

[1] [https://forty.app](https://forty.app)

------
hamaluik
This is really slick! I like how bare-bones yet extremely functional it seems
to be—I wish more of the UIs I use regularly were like this.

------
kevinprince
This is awesome. Please leave instructions for people to run it at home so
that no one can accidentally commit a hippa violation.

~~~
doctoboggan
Well the data is always only in the user's browser (or clipboard). There is no
server side component of this its all client side js and html served as a
static site.

But I did ask my wife about HIPAA and she said it wouldn't be considered
protected data unless you name your session or task with a patient's PII

------
danhanlon
This is really good. I've tried time tracking apps before and the UI was
usually a pain trying to categorize things, this feels almost intuitive. Do
you've the code for this up on github or anything? Would be cool to customise
it and dig into something like exporting the data.

~~~
doctoboggan
You can export the data (as a table to your clipboard) with the Copy buttons
in the View All Sessions popup.

Here is the source code on GitHub: [https://github.com/jminardi/telehealth-
tracker](https://github.com/jminardi/telehealth-tracker)

------
ashazar
I liked that it's simple to use, with a basic UI and gets the job done. Might
be evolved to a time tracking app for other businesses, freelancers, etc.

------
JshWright
What EHR is she using? It seems like a lot of this data should be easy to
capture there (not necessarily by the end user, obviously).

~~~
doctoboggan
They use Centricity at her clinic. To access it remotely she needs to use a
very unstable Citrix connection to another machine running the software. I
don't know if it would allow the creation of timers to track what she needs
to.

------
blairanderson
What does “exclusive” do?

~~~
uneekname
Not the author, but it appears that if a task is "exclusive" it stops other
tasks when you click it. Non-exclusive tasks can be run during other tasks.

